# Authentic Chinese recipes



## Suthseaxa (Aug 7, 2016)

Does anyone have a resource for authentic Chinese recipes? I've been interested in doing some for a while, but I often find that websites of "authentic Chinese" recipes contain mostly westernised dishes.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 7, 2016)

Many of us adore Dragon Lady's sesame noodles.  Check out her blog:
http://www.dragonladykitchen.com/

She's authentic Chinese.


----------



## Suthseaxa (Aug 7, 2016)

This is exactly the sort of thing I am looking for! Thank you so much


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 7, 2016)

Glad you like it!  We have a whole thread here extolling the virtues and our addiction to her sesame noodles!


----------



## Souschef (Aug 8, 2016)

That is great! I spent 2 weeks in China and ate everything that did not move A lot of our dinners was served family style on a huge lazy susan.


----------



## Janet H (Aug 11, 2016)

You might look on amazon for a used copy of this book:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000K0CXV4/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=

I have this book and it's quite wonderful


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 14, 2016)

Came across this thread while 'browsing' around.  I have a suggestion to make if it is not too late... 

If there is a specific recipe you are thinking of - google it, the suggestions that pop up will allow you to browse thru them and choose your idea of the most authentic ones.  Keep in mind that if you are not actually residing in Asia you may not have any choice but to adjust your recipe and "westernize" it.

I have been to a site/blog...  she is Chinese, lives in China and I have liked what I've read so far!    Try  chinasichuanfood.com

Good luck and let us know some of the recipes you've found and been successful with.  LOL or even NOT successful! just so we can avoid the same mistakes.

There is another recipe book I'm thinking off but can't remember at the moment.  Arghh...  chinese restaurant in Australia.  I've made their fire cracker shrimp and they are wonderful.  I will post when I find it again and let you know..  it is definitely a recipe book I would not mind getting my hands on.


----------

